# Add me to your list...........please.



## Firefall (Dec 8, 2007)

This may not be appropriate for the forum and I apologize if it isn't. I wasn't sure where to put it so it would be seen by many Shetland breeders.

I would like to be added to your foal lists for a Golden Buckskin "pinto" filly (a mare is fine too). If anyone could possibly have one this NEXT foaling season, that is both AMHR/ASPC registered and for sale, please Let Me Know!!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## Leeana (Dec 9, 2007)

You may want to check in with Little Kings Farm, their stallion 'Benny' may be able to help you out



. I believe Erica has a buckskin (poss golden?) pinto filly amhr/aspc by Benny.


----------



## Firefall (Dec 10, 2007)

I've emailed them several times and they never answer.......................


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 10, 2007)

You might try CALLING them -- sometimes that makes your request for information more "official".


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Dec 14, 2007)

We have a ASPC buttemilk buckskin Michigan bred stallion that we will be hardshipping into the AMHR this spring that measures 35.75 as a coming 4 yr old and we are in the process of transporting home a Michigan bred ASPC/AMHR mare that we will be breeding to the buckskin for a 2009 foal. This new mare has produced dilutes before and should make a good cross with our stallion, sure hope so anyway. We are looking forward in seeing the outcome of those two.


----------



## chandab (Dec 14, 2007)

Firefall said:


> I've emailed them several times and they never answer.......................


Its possible that your ISPs are not communicating, so try calling. [This happened to me when I was looking to buy my stallion, I e-mailed a couple times with no response. A friend said to call, they had never gotten my e-mails; we still have e-mail problems no and then. But, I have my stallion.]


----------

